# Cracked paw pads



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. We've noticed that Monty has some quite big cracks in his paw pads. Is this normal? They seem to have appeared recently. 

He's walked on the road for 25 mins in the mornings and off lead in fields for about 40+ mns in the afternoon. They don't seem to be bothering him, aren't bleeding and don't smell. I've tried Vaseline on them which gets licked off almost immediately and he won't tolerate socks!  

Do you think it's something to do with the cold, damp, very muddy, British winter? Is there anything I should doing? is it normal? 

As always, any advice gratefully received. 

Sally and Monty x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Cant remember which one of my lot had cracked paws but asked a friend who is a vet nurse who said they were. fine. 

dont remember putting anything on them but they are fine now. so i wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If they get too cracked...it can hurt there is a wonderful product called bag balm that you can use...its made for cows but works great on any cracked skin...even yours...just wait till he is sleepy and rub it into the pads. Rub as much in as you can as they like to lick anything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll find some bag balm - thanks for the tip off. Thank you very much for your help as always! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes thanks for this. I went out and got the Bag Balm and I am using it on Jake's paws.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The cracks are caused by cold and salted paths and roads. You can get balm as Lady Amanda says. I saw some in Pets at Home last week but can't remember the name. Worth having a look though.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was out cold when I put it on him last night and then he woke up and was licking it. I assume it is safe though i wish I could get him to leave it alone. I was thinking of putting a pair of socks on him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is fine if it is bag balm and he licks it, they use it on the teets of mother cows when they are nursing. quite safe. 
socks would help it absorb if he could stand the socks tho


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> it is fine if it is bag balm and he licks it, they use it on the teets of mother cows when they are nursing. quite safe.
> socks would help it absorb if he could stand the socks tho


thanks Mo his paws are getting bad and a have more snow coming

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> thanks Mo his paws are getting bad and a have more snow coming
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Please no more snow!!!!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Please no more snow!!!!!!!


exactly what I said. for me they are saying 6 to 12 heavy wet snow. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

